# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay khuyến mại "vui hè sành điệu tại thái lan" của Vietjet

## vemaybayq

Mừng khai trương đường bay Hà Nội – Bangok VietJetAir bắt đầu mở bán vé máy bay với giá chỉ từ 200,000 đồng, áp dụng cho chặng bay Tp.HCM, Hà Nội bay đến Bangkok và ngược lại từ ngày 09/05 đến hết ngày 31/05/2013. Hôm nay là chính thức bắt đầu rồi cả nhà bắt tay “săn ngay vé giá siêu hấp dẫn” này đi thôi
Nội dung chi tiết như sau:
1.    Hành trình áp dụng: HAN – BKK – HAN và SGN – BKK – SGN.
2.    Ngày bay áp dụng: từ 01/06 đến 30/06/2013.
3.    Ngày mở bán: từ 09/05 đến 31/05/2013 ( Chương trình có thể kết thúc sớm khi lượng vé được bán hết )
4.    Giá bán áp dụng: chỉ từ 200.000 VND/người/chặng. (Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại phí).
Để đặt vé máy bay hay tìm hiểu thêm thông tin chi tiết, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với Phòng vé máy bay Greencanal, địa chỉ *85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa- Hà Nội* or *88-Lê Lợi-Quận 1-TPHCM*; Điện thoại:* 04 – 37.246.521* or* 0946.894.805 hoặc yahoo:greencanaltour02*
*Bạn hãy truy cập website:* VietJetAir triển khai chương trình"vui hè sảnh điệu tại Thái Lan"  *biết thêm thong tin chi tiết*

----------

